# Giant vs. Steppenwolf



## Moni_82 (27. April 2010)

Hallo. 

Bin derzeit auf der Suche nach einem 20 Zoll Fahrrad für meinen 5jährigen Sohn. 

Bei Händlern in meiner Nähe bekomme ich: 

- Steppenwolf Little Wolf 
- Giant XTC Jr. Lite

Zwei Räder bei zwei Händlern zu vergleichen ist gar nicht so leicht, wenn man 1. technisch als Mutter nicht wirklich Ahnung hat und 2. sich ja nicht selbst auf das Rad setzt und fährt und 3. der Sohnemann zu beiden Ja, gefällt mir - sagt. Heute so, morgen so. 

Hoffe, ich kann hier ein paar Meinungen einholen. Kann jemand was zu den beiden Rädern sagen? Finde beide optisch sehr ansprechend, obwohl mir "rot" bei dem Giant nicht sooo sehr gefällt. Der Händler lobt es natürlich total. Hat sogar zum Probefahren die Sattelstütze gekürzt damit er mit den Füßen runterkam. Auf dem Steppenwolf saß er bisher nur im Geschäft drauf. 

Von Preis und Gewicht ist auch nicht viel um. 299 das Steppenwolf und 279 das Giant. Das Giant wiegt real 10,2 kg -> im Laden gewogen. Das Steppenwolf 10,8 lt. Hersteller

Was leider immer blöd ist, dass bei niedrig eingestelltem Sitz die Knie so weit nach oben wandern, aber das lässt sich wohl erstmal nicht ändern. 
Wir haben ein 16 Zoll Felt Base zuhause, bei dem das aber noch extremer ist und deshalb hab ich mich nun mal umgesehen ob ein 20 Zoll schon was für ihn ist oder wir noch ein Jahr warten müssen. Aber er kommt runter, von daher könnte er ja dann das neue Rad ein Jahr länger fahren als wenn wir noch ein Jahr warten würden... 


Wäre um ein paar Meinungen zu den Rädern (oder auch anderen in der Art) sehr dankbar. 

Moni


----------



## chris5000 (27. April 2010)

Moni_82 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Was leider immer blöd ist, dass bei niedrig eingestelltem Sitz die Knie so weit nach oben wandern, aber das lässt sich wohl erstmal nicht ändern.



Doch. Das lässt sich schon ändern: Einmal durch den Hersteller, der die Höhe des Tretlagers (gut. das lässt sich dann nicht mehr ändern ) und die Länge der Kurbeln bestimmt und notfalls durch den Käufer, der zumindest noch die häufig zu langen Kurbeln an Kinderrädern durch kürzere ersetzen kann.

Wie das aber bei den konkreten beiden Rädern aussieht, weiß ich nicht, da ich keines von Beiden kenne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moni_82 (28. April 2010)

Hm. Da magst du Recht haben. Aber ich als Laie wüsste jetzt nicht welche Länge dann ideal wäre.... Und die Hersteller werden die Höhe doch nicht grad machen wie sie lustig sind sondern wird das doch einen bestimmten Grund haben bzw. das "allgemeine Optimum" sein. 

Die Kurbellänge der beiden Räder ist auf den Herstellerseiten nicht angegeben. Kanns auch nicht abschätzen ob zu lang. 

Der Händler hat natülrich sein Giant gelobt, dass eben die Teile wie bei Erwachsenenrädern verbaut sind usw. Denke aber dass das beim Steppenwolf auch so sein wird, weiß es aber nicht. 

Schade dass keiner die Räder kennt. 

Werden wohl das Steppenwolf nochmal ansehen und probefahren. Sieht zwar vom Rahmen nicht sooo cool und erwachsen aus wie das Giant, aber farblich und irgendwie vom Gefühl sagt mir das Steppenwolf mehr zu. Vielleicht grad deswegen. 
Obwohl ja eigentlich der Giant-Händler "mein" Händler ist, da ich auch ein Giant habe.


----------



## Filmchen (28. April 2010)

also ich kenne zwar das Giant nicht in Natura aber das Steppenwolf konnte ich schon begutachten. Das macht einen sehr guten Eindruck, Gewicht hat auch gepasst und kommt, glaube ich, mit Federgabel daher.
Gut darüber lässt sich ja bekanntlich am 20er streiten aber trotzdem gutes Gesamtpaket.

LG Sven


----------



## chris5000 (28. April 2010)

Hab jetzt mal nach den Rädern gegoogelt. Sehen eigentlich beide gut aus und haben beide Starrgabeln. Das Giant scheint zumindest am "Blendschaltwerk" etwas hochwertiger ausgestattet (acera am giant statt tourney am steppenwolf).

Gewichte, die ich gefunden habe sind:
Steppenwolf: 10,8kg
Giant:9,8kg

Schnell und oberflächlich scheint also das Giant das bessere Rad zu sein.

Angesichts der Gewichte stellt sich dann allerdings auch gleich wieder die Frage, warum man da nicht stattdessen ein Islabikes Beinn 20 mit seinen lediglich 8,8kg nehmen sollte.

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## Moni_82 (28. April 2010)

Hy. 

Ja - sind beide mit Starrgabeln. Das Giant gibt es auch mit Federgabel in blau (was mir farblich widerum besser zusagen würde) Aber das hat mein Händler auch gar nicht da und empfielt auch keine Federgabel für Kinderräder. 

Ja ich hab hier im Forum schon viel Positives über Islabikes gelesen. Zuvor nie gehört. Das Gewicht ist natürlich verlockend. Aber so ganz ohne es vorher ansehen zu können hält es mich schon irgendwie davon ab. Wenn was nicht in Ordnung ist und der Kontakt/Bezahlung. Hmmm... 
Optisch sieht es schon auch ganz okay aus, aber irgendwie halt total "normal" find ich. Weiß nicht ob man da eher dem optischen Geschmack oder 1-2 kg folgen sollte. 
Farblich gibt es das momentan in rot, hellblau und lila zu bestellen wie´s aussieht. Für nen Buben wäre wohl am ehesten das Blaue, obwohl das Lila ja eigentlich hauptsächlich schwarz oder anthrazit ist - kann man schlecht erkennen. 
Es sieht halt im Ganzen nicht ganz so sportlich auf - soweit auf dem Bild zu erkennen, schlichter normaler Sattel. Schade, dass man es nirgends in Real begutachten kann. 

Lass mich aber auch gern noch vom Gegenteil überzeugen. 
Muss jetzt nichts überstürzen. Am 29.5. hat mein Sohn Geburtstag. Dafür sollte es gedacht sein. Oder eben falls die Größe noch gar nicht gepasst hätte erst fürs nächste Jahr. Aber gehen würden die beiden Räder vom runterkommen. 

Moni


----------



## Moni_82 (28. April 2010)

Achja - taugt die Schaltung die beim Steppenwolf verbaut sit nichts? Acera ist ja im Allgemeinen auch schon eine der unteren Schicht wenn ich mich recht erinner. Wie sind denn die Komponenten an den Islabikes? Mein Englisch ist auch nicht gerade mächtig. 

Was mir am Steppenwolf auch gut gefiel ist der breite/schichte Lenker ohne Schnick schnack, da wär Platz für X Klingeln *lol* 
Auf den Foto´s sieht man ja so Details auch immer nicht

danke, Moni


----------



## Chrisluis (28. April 2010)

Jede Schaltung ist so gut wie sein Schalter.
Ich habe nur eine Anmerkung zu den Drehgriffen von Shimano, ich habe noch kein Kind mit 5 oder 6 gesehen die diese Drehgriffe bedienen kann, die Drehgriffe von sram sind da für die Kinderhände von der Ergonomie her wohl leichter zu bedienen, wird aber nur an manchen Kinderbikes vernaut, z.B. Kona, Ghost oder IslaBike.


----------



## Moni_82 (28. April 2010)

Okay. Gut das weiß ich nicht, bisher hat er natürlich noch keine Erfahrung mit Gangschaltung und wie diese zu bedienen sind. Am Giant hab ich als ich bei ihm nebenher gelaufen bin mal geschalten und kam mir jetzt eigentlich ganz leicht vor. 

Hat den vielleicht jemand ein paar Bilder vom Beinn 20 small - Sattel/Lenker. 
Was mir auf dem Bild gar nicht gefällt ist die Stange wo der Lenkervorbau befestigt ist - da die so lang ist im Gegensatz zu den anderen. Mag vielleicht auch irgendeinen Vorteil haben, keine Ahnung, aber gefällt mir optisch gar nicht. 
Sind denn die breiteren Reifen die es dazu zu bestellen gibt - gut?


----------



## Filmchen (29. April 2010)

Hallo Moni,

also wenn das Isla noch zur Debatte steht, kann ich Dir das wärmstens empfehlen. Ich selbst habe eins bestellt und das obwohl mein guter Bekannter vor Ort ein Specialized/Steppenwolf-Händler ist (hätte also auch die Räder günstiger haben können). Das Isla ist absolut hochwertig/stimmmig und vom Gewicht kaum zu schlagen. 

Ebenso angenehm für unseren Nachwuchsradler ist die sportliche aber nicht unkomfortable Sitzposition, die leichtgängige Schaltung und die hervorragenden Bremsen.

Wir haben das Small in der Grundfarbe grau genommen. Ist so ein Titangrau mit blauen Akzenten und sieht m.E. richtig klasse aus. 
Umgerüstet wurdne lediglich die Reifen auf den Schwalbe Mow Joe, da sehr leicht und mehr Mountainbike.

Der Service von Isla war, wie hier ja schon oft beschrieben 1A, wie es mit der Garantieabwicklung aussieht k.A. sicher etwas aufwändiger.

Inzwischen fährt unser 5 Jähriger 30-35 Kilometer Touren ohne Wenn und Aber und lässt seine Gleichaltrigen im Ort mit den schweren Bikes ala Specialized recht alt aussehen.

LG Sven


----------



## chris5000 (29. April 2010)

Filmchen schrieb:


> Der Service von Isla war, wie hier ja schon oft beschrieben 1A, wie es mit der Garantieabwicklung aussieht k.A. sicher etwas aufwändiger.



Die Garantieabwicklung scheint auch relativ unproblematisch zu sein: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4890469&postcount=26


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moni_82 (29. April 2010)

Farblich ist momentan rot, blau und lila zu haben. 

Ist das blau - metallic? Was ist die Grundfarbe von den mit Lila Akzenten (schwazr/grau)? Ist das was für Buben? 

Mein Mann ist dagegen zu bestellen. Will eigentlich schon beim Händler hier kaufen wo man dann halt hingehn kann wenn was einstellen/reparieren braucht oder sonst was is. Wär mir natürlich auch lieber. 

Gar nicht so leicht.

Bin momentan etwas ratlos. Hab schon Kopfweh vom vielen überlegen/lesen/suchen.
Beide Kinder eh grad krank, bzw. wieder erneut obwohl noch gar nicht gesund gewesen. 

In 4 Wochen hat er Geburtstag. Wie lang hätte ich noch Zeit, falls ich mich für das Islabike entscheiden sollte dass es dann auch noch rechtzeitig kommt?


----------



## chris5000 (29. April 2010)

Moni_82 schrieb:


> Ist das blau - metallic?


Nein. Aquamarinblau ist wohl die richtige Bezeichnung. Das CNOC 16 meiner Tochter hat die Farbe: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/27853. Auf islabikes.com kommt die Farbe heller rüber als sie ist (zumindest auf meinem Monitor)



Moni_82 schrieb:


> Was ist die Grundfarbe von den mit Lila Akzenten (schwazr/grau)? Ist das was für Buben?



Helles Anthrazit metallic würde ich sagen oder dunkles Titangrau metallic. So ungefähr. Islabikes, Google und das Forum hier liefern ja zig Fotos davon (ganz früher waren die Räder silbern. Aber alle Räder mit farbigen Logos haben m.W. dieselbe Grundfarbe wie das Beinn, das jetzt noc mit lila angeboten (wahrscheinlich abverkauft) wird). 
Aber lila für einen 5-jährigen... Das würde ich glaube ich nicht riskieren.



Moni_82 schrieb:


> In 4 Wochen hat er Geburtstag. Wie lang hätte ich noch Zeit, falls ich mich für das Islabike entscheiden sollte dass es dann auch noch rechtzeitig kommt?



Wenn das gewünschte Rad (hast Du schonmal die Schrittlänge gemessen und mit der Größentabelle von islabikes verglichen?) auf Lager ist, hat hier m.W noch niemand länger als 10 Tage auf ein Islabike gewartet. Die Regel sind wohl ca. 4 Werktage. Aber das wird Dir Islabikes selbst am besten sagen können, wie schnell sie ausliefern können.



Moni_82 schrieb:


> Mein Mann ist dagegen zu bestellen.


Wahrscheinlich hat er noch nicht die Islabikes-Threads hier gelesen 

Aber hey. Das Giant ist vielleicht auch ein gutes Rad (wenn 9,8kg stimmen) und sieht schick aus. Die +2kg vom Steppenwolf finde ich aber doch arg viel. In Relation entspricht das ja wohl +3-5kg an einem Erwachsenenrad.


----------



## Filmchen (30. April 2010)

Hallo Chris,

volle Zustimmung, vor allem das Mehrgewicht an Kinderbikes sollte nicht unterschätzt werden. Das kann sehr schnell zur Spaßbremse werden (schon oft erlebt).

LG Sven


----------



## Moni_82 (1. Mai 2010)

Das Giant hatte im Laden gewogen 10,2 kg mit Ständer und Reflektoren. Weiß aber nicht ob er mit oder ohne Pedalen gewogen hat. 

Optisch gefällt mir das auch. Nur das knallige Rot ist gar nicht meins. Meinem Sohn ist´s egal, von daher.... 

Werd vielleicht am Dienstag nochmal hinschaun. 

Schwalbe Mow Joe - schon oft gelesen dass die sehr gut und leicht sein sollen. Leider hab ich keine Angaben was der Kenda Reifen auf dem Giant wiegt, vielleicht könnte es damit auch noch etwas leichter gemacht werden. 

Schrittlänge bei meinem Sohn hab ich 48 gemessen. 

Nein, mein Mann hat noch nichts gelesen und wird es wahrscheinlich auch nich. Ihm ist es eigentlich auch egal welches Rad, will eben nur beim Händler kaufen wenns überhaupt ein Neues sein soll...  Aber da der Kleine Bruder mit 2 Jahren ja auch nachkommt, darf es meiner Meinung nach schon ein Neues sein. 

Ab wann wäre frühestens ein 26 Zoll möglich? Mit 8 Jahren schon? Die Verkäuferin im Steppenwolf-Laden meinte dass man en 24er überspringen könnte. Wenn mein Kleiner 5 wird und vermutlich auch auf das 20 Zoll passt wäre es natürlich schon ideal wenn mein Großer dann eine Größe auslassen könnte. Soweit ich mich erinnere hab ich damals mein 26 Zoll Mtb zur Kommuion mit 9 oder 10 Jahren bekommen. Das hab ich immer noch  letztes Jahr aber ein Neues gekauft. 

Schönes Wochenende
Moni


----------



## czippi (1. Mai 2010)

Hi Moni:
zu den Reifen:
die Kenda-Reifen brauchts Du wahrscheinlich gar nicht zu wiegen. Es ist hat Gummi mit Profil, Gewicht war bei der Entwicklung Nebensache.
Wenn Du die Faltversion des Mow Joe nimmst, wirst Du ca. 250...300g/Reifen sparen!!! Kosten dann aber ca. 50 Euro im Set wenn sie günstig angeboten werden. (UVP: ich glaub 34 Euro).
Es gibt noch die Drahtversion, welche ca 100g schwerer ist (ich glaub 520g, die Faltversion wiegt 420g. Die Drahtversion gabs mal bei chainreactioncycles.com für 12...15 Euro/St (lohnt aber nur wenn andere Sachen dort noch bestellt werden müssen; wg. Porto).
Evtl vorne Falt und hinten Draht? Kommt jetzt auf deinen Sprößling an wie diszipliniert er mit den Reifen umgeht (teure schwarze Striche auf der Strasse oder billige schwarze Striche: das ist hier die Frage).

Ich hab bisher auch nur gutes über Islabikes hier gelesen und verfolge das Forum seit unserem 16"-Bike. Einzig: die Dinger haben keine Federgabel únd das ist für einige Kinder ein enormer Prestigeverlust!!!

Wenn dein Mann keine Lust/Zeit zum Schrauben hat: versuche doch mal folgenden Deal: geh zum Händler vor Ort: zeige ihm das Islabike und präsentiere ihm die Vorzüge. Wenn er kooperativ ist, dann biete ihm doch an, daß Du die MowJoe bei ihm kaufst und evtl noch ne Trinkflache und ggf. weiteres Zubehör. Schwatz ihm das versprechen ab, daß er dir das Isla dann repariert (ohne zu Murren) wenn was dran sein sollte. Ist ja manchmal nur eine Frage der kommunikation, gell? Weiteres Argument: evtl brauchst Du noch weitere Ersatzteile für dein Bike? Und: er wird bei Kooperation ja schließlich einen Kunden haben, der gern immer wieder in seinen Laden kommt. usw usw.

24 oder 26": wenn die Kinder nur vorm Haus rumdüsen könnte man vielleicht ein 24er überspringen. Wenn man eine ambitionierte Bike-Familie ist (Touren usw) dann sollte man darüber nachdenken ob man immer die passende Größe bereitstellt. Wir haben recht früh ein 24er gewählt weil die größeren Räder einfach besser im Gelände rollen. Jetzt haben wir einen kleinen 26er-MTB-Rahmen mit 24" Rädern kombiniert (wg. scheibenbremsen geht das problemlos). Vorteil: man kann (bis auf die Tretkurbel) alles an Standard-MTB-Material verbauen was der Markt (und der Keller, die Kumpels...) hergibt.

Sprich mal mit deinem Händler wg. dem Deal. Schreib mal, was er dazu gesagt hat.

Grüße, Micha


----------



## Moni_82 (1. Mai 2010)

Ich glaub, dass er es mir reparieren würde, wenn nötig, wäre glaub ich kein Problem. Damit verdient er ja auch Geld. Nur dafür zahl ich halt eben und wenn ich bei ihm kauf geht sicher auch mal was auf Kulanz. Natürlich kanns sein wenn saisonbedingt viel los is dass man sich dann erstmal weiter hinten anstellen muss... 

Die 20 x 1,85 Mow Joe´s wiegen 330g/Stück - Sind die normal verbauten wirklich sooo viel schwerer? Doppelt so schwer? 

Wenn ich das Giant kauf kann ich mir die ja tauschen lassen und zahle den Aufpreis, die anderen behält er. So wars zumindest bei meinem Rad. 

Die Räder hier haben alle keine Federgabel. Und wird fürs Kinderrad auch nicht empfohlen. Ich hab bei meinem jetzigen Rad ja auch eine und glaub wenn´s ohne wär, wär ich auch nicht unglücklicher. Mein altes Rad ohne Federgabel fährt meiner Meinung nach genauso gut und genauso bequem. Optisch hat es mir aber nicht mehr so gut gefallen.

Werd nächste Woche wie gesagt nochmal hinschaun und vielleicht auch mal das Islabike ansprechen - meint ihr das ihm der Hersteller ein Begriff ist? 

Hab gestern mal unser Felt base 16 gewogen. 11,6 kg und das kommt mir schon extrem schwer vor wenns ichs mal tragen muss. Optisch gefällts mir ja total gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krodon (2. Mai 2010)

Hallo Moni,

vor diesem Problem habe ich vor kurzem auch gestanden.
Für mich war es entscheidend, dass es vorne 3 Zahnräder hat,
damit ich mit meinem Sohn auch ordenliche Steigungen fahren
kann. Er ist 7 Jahre und kommt mit der GripShift gut zurecht,
auch wenn er noch lernen muss, dass der 7. Gang nicht immer der 
beste ist
Ich wir haben uns für das Checker Pig Pig Puh, Modell 2009 entschieden.

*@MOD
Das Bild war eine Verlinkung zur Hersteller HP!!!*

Es ist ein Hardtrail mit 11,5kg, nicht das leichteste, er ist damit aber sehr schnell unterwegs. (16.5Km/h im Schnitt)
Leider ist er für die Gabel noch zu leicht.

Die Kurbellänge beträgt 14cm. Da er bereits bei seinem 16" die richtige Sattelhöhe hatte bekommen die Ohren keinen Besuch

Von der Verarbeitung her ist es gut, positiv zu erwähnen ist das sogar Lack zum Ausbessern dabei ist.

VG

Edi

P.S. Passende Klamotten


----------



## Moni_82 (4. Mai 2010)

Hy. 

Hab mich jetzt nach langem Kopfzerbrechen doch dafür entschieden, bei Islabikes zu kaufen. Ich hoffe, dass ich dann nicht enttäuscht sein werde und mir ein "hab ichs dir doch gesagt" anhören muss. 

Also ich habe gestern früh das Beinn 20 small in aquamarine blue bestellt. Bzw. mit Bitte auf Antwort per eMail geschrieben. Mit Standardbereifung (die dann ersetzt werden) und Autoventilen. 

Namen draufmachen spar ich mir, da ja der Kleine Bruder erbt und wenn es mal wieder verkauft werden sollte ist es find ich auch besser.

Passen da eigentlich auch diese Schutzbleche die man an der Sattelstütze anbringen kann oder sind die für ein 20 Zoll Rad zu groß?)? So eines hab ich und bei nasser Straße ist es schon besser als ganz ohne.  

Hab allerdings noch keine Antwort bekommen...  Hoffe die lassen sich nicht all zu lange Zeit. Da ich keine Kreditkarte habe, müsste ich jemand anderen bezahlen lassen. Oder kann ich da auch selber (bzw. mein Mann) anrufen mit dessen Kreditkarte? Kenn mich damit absolut nicht aus... 
Da mein Englisch nicht so gut ist dass ich unbedingt telefonieren möchte, hoffe ich dass die sich bis morgen von selber melden ob das klar geht und wie die Zahlung abgewickelt wird. Hoffentlich ist es auch lieferbar bis 29.5. Muss es einfach!!! 

Moni


----------



## chris5000 (4. Mai 2010)

Moni_82 schrieb:


> Hab mich jetzt nach langem Kopfzerbrechen doch dafür entschieden, bei Islabikes zu kaufen. Ich hoffe, dass ich dann nicht enttäuscht sein werde und mir ein "hab ichs dir doch gesagt" anhören muss.
> [...]
> Hoffentlich ist es auch lieferbar bis 29.5. Muss es einfach!!!



Ok. Jetzt fühle ich mich irgendwie mitverantwortlich, dass das klappt und die Bestellung reibungslos funktioniert 


1) Hast Du Deinem Sohn das Rad gezeigt? Bei den beiden Anderen hattest Du nach Gefallen gefragt. Nicht daß er dann vor den Kopf gestoßen ist, wenn er ungefragt was Anderes bekommt.

2) Hast Du die Schrittlänge Deines Sohnes in Socken gemessen und mit dem SizeChart von Islabikes verglichen (http://islabikes.co.uk/bike_pages/pdfs/sizes/Size_Chart_web.pdf) , ob das Small oder das Large das richtige ist? Nicht dass das Rad dann zu klein ist oder unnötig kurze Zeit passt. Achtung: Was dort als "minimum inside leg" genannt ist ist wirklich auf den Zentimeter das jeweils absolute Minimum.

3) Such Dir jemand mit Kreditkarte, der ausreichend gut Englisch spricht, mache ihn mit den Details dessen was Du haben möchtest und bis wann vertraut und lass ihn telefonisch bestellen/bezahlen, wenn Islabikes sagen, dass innerhalb des Zeitrahmens geliefert werden kann (Bezug nehmend auf die Mail, die Du geschrieben hast und erklärend, das er anruft, weil es seine Kreditkarte ist.). Warte NICHT zuerst auf eine Mailantwort. Islabikes telefonieren oft irgendwie lieber als zügig Mails zu beantworten.

Zu den Schutzblechen: Da habe ich in Bezug auf die Beinns leider keine Ahnung. Wenn auch fest montierte Schutzbleche in Frage kämen, wäre es allerdings wohl sinnvoll die gleich mitzubestellen, statt später hier dann irgendwas passendes zu suchen. Aber wenn Du dann z.B MowJoes montieren willst, frag bei Islabikes nach, ob so dicke Reifen überghaupt unter die Bleche passen. Beim CNOC 16 sind die Islabikesbleche nämlich z.B nicht kompatibel mit dickeren Reifen als den 1.5" Standarddingern

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## Moni_82 (4. Mai 2010)

Hy 

1) Ha klar hab ich es ihm gezeigt. Er sieht da noch nicht wirklich nen Unterschied außer eben die Farbe. Es ist ihm egal. Wenn jetzt ein Rad im Spongebob-Design rumstehen würde -> dann wär er ganz klar für dieses ;-) 

2) Ja ich hab letztens schon die Schrittlänge gemessen. Sind ca. 48 cm. Somit ist das Large sicher noch zu groß. 

3) Ja, meine Mutter hat eigentlich nur so aus Scherz mal einen ihrer Kollegen gefragt ob er eine Kreditkarte hat. Na hat er sie gleich rausgezogen. Hat sie gemeint ob er damit für mich was bezahlen würd, dann hat er ihr die Karte gleich gegeben und gmeint, kauf doch ;-)   

Ich werd mal noch bis morgen warten ob die sich selber melden. Dann bräuchte er nur noch anrufen um die Daten durchzugeben. Falls sie sich derweil noch nicht gemeldet haben, schick ich dem meine Mail weiter und er soll diesbezüglich anrufen. Denke schon, dass er soweit Englisch kann. 

Hab auf den Foto´s von den 14 oder 16 Zoll Rädern im Forum welche mit Schutzblech gesehen, sieht gar nicht so schlecht aus. Aber bei den großen gefällts mir eher nicht unbedingt. Werd mal mein abnehmbares probieren, wenns geht dann kriegt er keinen nassen Arsch wenn er damit in Kiga oder nächstes Jahr Schule fährt ;-)


----------



## chris5000 (4. Mai 2010)

OK. Noch ein Tip um Frust beim Anrufen zu vermeiden: Auch wenn auf der Website steht, es sei ab 9h offen, ist das Telefon oft erst ab kurz nach 10h  zuverlässig besetzt.


----------



## Moni_82 (4. Mai 2010)

danke


----------



## Moni_82 (5. Mai 2010)

... leider derzeit nicht auf Lager. Bekommen Lieferung Ende des Monats, dann noch ca. 10 Tage Versanddauer....  rot und pink (?? denke gibt noch lila) wäre lieferbar)

Also unmöglich zum Geburtstag... 

...was tun?

Glaub ich lass mir jetzt noch ein paar Tage Zeit ob sich noch was anderes auftut. Oder ich bestell dann eben. Muss denen dann nur vorerst mal die eMail-Bestellung stornieren.  

SCHADE


----------



## chris5000 (5. Mai 2010)

Sieht Rot für Dich (oder Deinen Sohn) wirklich so falsch aus?:







(ist allerdings das Large)


----------



## Moni_82 (5. Mai 2010)

Hast ja gesagt dass die Farben eher dunkler ausfallen. Somit sieht das rot auf diesem Bild für meinen Geschmack schon besser aus als auf der Homepage von Islabikes. Aber wenn ich schon die Wahl habe, würd ich doch schon lieber das Blaue nehmen. 

Wenn du schon von "rot" sprichst. Bin auf ein gebrauchtes Rad gestoßen, das aber auch wieder rot ist ;-)    Lass mir jetzt noch ein paar Tage zum Überlegen was ich mach.


----------



## Moni_82 (9. Mai 2010)

So und jetzt also tatsächlich was rotes - eher Leutfarbe. Gebraucht, zwei Jahre alt. Aber in top Zustand. Glaub allerdings, es ist noch ein wenig zu hoch. Wird jetzt erstmal bis zum Geburtstag versteckt. 

Hoffe das klappt mit dem Bild:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris5000 (10. Mai 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Wenn Du das halbwegs günstig ergattert hast und es im Optimalfall auch schon passt, hätte Deine Fahrradsuche wohl kaum besser ausgehen können und das "Kopfweh" hat sich letztlich gelohnt. 

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## Moni_82 (10. Mai 2010)

Hy Chris. 

Ob es nun zu teuer war, weiÃ ich nicht. Hat quasi genausoviel gekostet wie das Islabike in neu. 290 â¬. Mit Steckschutzblechen, StÃ¤nder, Klingel. Die LaufrÃ¤der und Reifen wurden getauscht (aus optischen GrÃ¼nden, da es ein MÃ¤dchenfahrrad war). Werd aber andere Reifen draufmachen. Das aktuelle Moskito hat Maxxis DTH drauf 20 x 1,5. Will die 20 x 1,75 draufmachen. Gefallen mir ganz gut und sind jetzt nicht so grobstollig wie Mow JoeÂ´s. 

Das Rad steht wirklich da wie neu. 

Was mir aufgefallen ist, bzw. mich gewundert hat dass die GÃ¤nge andersrum sind als ich es kenne. Also der hÃ¶chste ist der kleinste Gang.


----------



## Moni_82 (10. Mai 2010)

Achja, der Vorbesitzer hat 2008 dafÃ¼r komplett 565 â¬ bezahlt. Hat sich fÃ¼r ihn nicht gelohnt, da es viel zu schnell zu klein war und der Preis halt einfach schon ziemlich hoch ist fÃ¼r ein Kinderrad. Aber die Tochter war beim Kauf wohl schon 7 - von daher. Mit dem Rad ansich waren sie aber total zufrieden.


----------

